# Newbie



## Bongster (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi this is Bong from the Philippines, I own a 1985 E30 323i AT which my dad gave to me. I hope I can get tips on restoring my new toy.


----------



## boyce777 (Feb 21, 2012)

What exactly are you looking to restore? I'm currently restoring my e23. new paint, new emblems and centercap emblems, muffler tip, steering wheel skin and then some


----------



## Bongster (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm restoring my 1985 E30 323i A/T but I already fixed the air conditioning system as the weather in the Philippines is so hot. I also fixed the busted headlight, break light and the muffler. But I'm also looking for the power mirror mechanism which is hard to find.


----------



## boyce777 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I've had a hard time finding a decently priced driver side window regulator. And I'll probably have to get a whole new set of tires before bimmerfest west. My dad is a mechanic so I am very lucky to have some help with mechanical issues.


----------



## Bongster (Feb 11, 2012)

Good for you, I just test drive my E30 an it runs ok. But need to replace the springs, bushing and need to fix my doors coz some items are missing.


----------



## boyce777 (Feb 21, 2012)

Well today my dad put my car up on a lift and we found that my front right control arm is almost completely busted. considering that is a vital piece that connects to my ball joint I need to replace it soon. Almost scared to drive my car untill it's fixed lol but i ordered the part today for $90. What pieces are you missing?


----------

